# Naturals ONLY:Official Wig & Weave Thread/Gallery



## Smiley79 (Nov 6, 2011)

My last "Official Wig & Weave Gallery" thread was a hit, but it was when I was still relaxed; blending was not an issue. BUT NOW I browse through the thread in disgust because because it's next to impossible for me to even dream of blending my favorite old wigs anymore . Soooo, inspired by the change of season and by me being tired of searching from thread to thread for suggestions, I'm starting this one thread for _*Naturals only*_ to share the wigs and weaves that work best for them! Favorite wigs, weaves, techniques, suggestions, etc for us *full naturals*. (Sorry relaxed heads we need a private moment real quick )

I'm a 4a/4b natural with about three inches so far; I am not a fan of straightening my hair whatsoever so that really limits me when it comes to blending half wigs. I do rely heavily on head bands and beautiful scarves to cover the fronts of my half wigs. I have tried one lace front wig so far (Sensationnel "Lauren") and I love it. Sorry folks, I'm having camera issues right now so unfortunately I have no pics to kick off the thread. 
But Ateyaa did a really great tutorial on Lauren a while back if you want to see what it looks like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH8eaUH859c

Anyways, hope this thread turns out as successful as the last one and hopefully it can be at thread that all naturals can drop in on from time to time when you need a protective style or just want to switch things up a bit. Happy Hair Growth!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 6, 2011)

I have worn La Jay many times and love that wig. 

I am looking at Beshe Drew right now since I've gone over board and have been wearing my hair out since early August.  I really need to protective style for a while so I can hit my BSL target.

Glamazini wears Beshe Drew as a half wig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lZI3SUE5JA

The wig looks very much like her real twist out: http://www.youtube.com/user/glamazini#p/u/2/lrp6Hz3PEzI

Taren reviewed Drew: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6xu_1mTt_I&feature=related

This youtuber also wears it as a half wig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5YI22yb5I4&feature=related

But it is a lace front wig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OLM9ogWWJ0&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgTKq_tDXZA&feature=related

This is my La jay half wig.  I cut a lot off since it was huge out of the package.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thx girl, this is what Im talking about. Great suggestions!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 6, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 6, 2011)

naturalmanenyc ...Didn't want to quote cuz of pics but I love what you did.

You really cut LaJaye down a lot. I have that one & love it but your right it is a lot of hair.

I've only worn it once to a party & felt heck a cute with it on. I was gonna take it on vaca next week but decided to try to put my hair away for the Winter, so I'm getting a kinky curly weave tomorrow . It's gonna be big hair too but I'm gonna try to embrace it.

I had Drew too & liked that a lot but a friend was going through chemo & lost her hair so I gave it to her. I'll probably re-purchase.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 6, 2011)

Subbing....


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have got to give La Jay a try.


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 6, 2011)

Indian bodywave lace used the elasti band method and hair pins





Kinky straight weave w/ matching closure






Yaki bodywave w/ matching closure.






Monica by outre (half-wig)





Tammy from outre (I bought like 5 of them)





Yasmine by outre


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm shy when it comes to wigs - I love them but I'm so self-conscious in them!  I've been eyeing LaJay for a while, but I think I'm IN LOVE with Beshe Drew!  I think I might get her and where her to get through the winter!  I might try Lady Paniolo's DMM with twists (since I can't cornrow or flat twist) and Drew!  Thanks for the suggestion!  Can't wait to see what else comes out of this thread!


----------



## nzeee (Nov 7, 2011)

subbing too


----------



## lesedi (Nov 7, 2011)

Subscribing til I get my wig in the post


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, Ms. Blue, you got a lot of options! Real nice and I like how you have a variety.  Btw, does Tammy need to be wet to be wavy?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 7, 2011)

i have drew. still havent cut the lace off. idk why but i am so nervous to wear a wig out. it just seems soo big even though i love big hair. anyone have pics of them in it?


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 7, 2011)

Smiley79, its synthetic.  The older the hair is, the better the hair looks.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 7, 2011)

Freetress Celtic Girl


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 7, 2011)

Freetress Nia Girl


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 7, 2011)

Aisha by Outre


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmm, I need to check out celtic girl.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's my Hair Esthetics Cuticle Kinky Straight right after I got it done on Saturday. My stylist used the curling wand. My hair is a natural 3c/4a. My hair survived a rainy/drizzly day at universal studios hollywood. I love it. It's 18 inches, 4 oz with the wefts split and sealed with Dritz. I bought a 1b but it was a little too light so I dyed it "soft black" #200 with garnier herbashine. The hair gets puffy/frizzy just like natural hair does, I like that about it. It's very realistic. It's "kinky" but very soft.

The stylist used a remington curling wand to create the curls. 

The hair is here:

http://www.hairesthetic.com/hairextensions_cuticlekinkystraight.aspx


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

Smiley79 said:


> Wow, Ms. Blue, you got a lot of options! Real nice and I like how you have a variety. Btw, does Tammy need to be wet to be wavy?


 
@Smiley79 No, the tammy wig is already wavy. It comes that way out of the pack and stays wavy. It is the longest lasting synthetic half wig I've ever had. It's really nice and low/no maintenance. It's full and fluffy but it's Very light, it's not heavy and hot. It's flows and bounces. Definately try it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 8, 2011)

That was a wonderful gesture, to give your friend Drew after she lost her hair to chemo.

I just ordered Drew.  I need to put my hair away for winter too.  I am sitting her with a head full of Kinky Curly preparing to wear my hair out tomorrow for the 100th time or so since August.

I've been wearing somewhat big hair for months (braid out) so Drew should not be too much of a shockerplexed





NY braid out left  v.  humidity & Miami braid out right



msdeevee said:


> naturalmanenyc ...Didn't want to quote cuz of pics but I love what you did.
> 
> You really cut LaJaye down a lot. I have that one & love it but your right it is a lot of hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## melisandre (Nov 8, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> Here's my Hair Esthetics Cuticle Kinky Straight right after I got it done on Saturday. My stylist used the curling wand. My hair is a natural 3c/4a. My hair survived a rainy/drizzly day at universal studios hollywood. I love it. It's 18 inches, 4 oz with the wefts split and sealed with Dritz. I bought a 1b but it was a little too light so I dyed it "soft black" #200 with garnier herbashine. The hair gets puffy/frizzy just like natural hair does, I like that about it. It's very realistic. It's "kinky" but very soft.
> 
> The stylist used a remington curling wand to create the curls.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!  I'm definitely considering this hair.    I want to get an install for the new year.


----------



## lesedi (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone here tried creta girl?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried on Drew today, by Beshe.  OMG!! That is a lot of hair.
Drew is a lace front wig.

The texture is very realistic.  It's a combo of what I'd say are 3c curls at the front (mostly sides) and nape and then a mixture of 4a/4b curls throughout the wig.  It sort of reminds me of a twist out that is a few days old (with respect to the back).  The wig I tried was a bit ratty from being tried on by so many customers, but it was still cute.






I also tried on Shelly (Beshe) which is much more my speed.  Shelly will be here soon.  Shelly is also pretty realistic and a combo of 3c/4a/4b hair textures.

Shelly is a half wig (no combs).


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have Drew as well. Love it!






Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 9, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I have Drew as well. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you cut down the wig? It's so cute.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 9, 2011)

Smiley79 no I didn't cut it at all.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## jessleggz (Nov 9, 2011)

lesedi said:


> Anyone here tried creta girl?



I have creta girl! I love her! I actually need a new one now. But I cut her up a lot to fit my face.


----------



## lesedi (Nov 9, 2011)

jessleggz said:


> I have creta girl! I love her! I actually need a new one now. But I cut her up a lot to fit my face.


jessleggz
OMG i love it! you look great


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have Drew by Beshe. I typically wear full wigs. I can't be bothered with blending.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 9, 2011)

lesedi said:


> Anyone here tried creta girl?



I bought one and hated it. I bought one that had color though and it looked phony. It was too much hair. I never wore it out the house. I may try it again in all black since so many people seem to like it.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2011)

Relaxed head here! 

Love this thread!  My mom is natural and loves wigs, so I'm getting some ideas for her.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love this wig!!! It blends well with my hair. Yea, Yea, I need my camera.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 10, 2011)

http://youtu.be/IUFO8IWlBQg

Do you think you can buy this locally? Are people seeing this brand of wigs in their local BSS?

Well I called around and not locally for me.  I wonder if it looks real on her cause she has no edges.  I remember people saying they shave their edges for these things. Now I'm second guessing if it would be cute on me.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLzptuthf1c


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 13, 2011)

Subbing! Celtic Girl was great for me while I was transitioning (my avi) and I'm thinking about revisiting her. I tried LaEfra and did not like it for me (trying to sell it lol). I also got Sensationnel HZ7009 after watching some YouTube vids and someone suggesting it on here. Unfortunately the cap is way too small for my big head. I was a little scared to try Beshe but just might. About to go try to do some crochet braids with Freetress Water Wave. If it works I might try to make a wig with that type of hair...

LaEfrah





SensationnelHZ7009


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 13, 2011)

Beshe Shelly arrived:




















The back needs some trimming but otherwise it's a nice piece to wear out of the bag.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 21, 2011)

I am wigging it today and feel soooo self-conscious.  I'm wearing twists underneath and hoping for BSL hair by February 2012.

Here's mine:


----------



## eajaye2u (Nov 21, 2011)

she's cute! whats her name?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 21, 2011)

eajaye2u said:


> she's cute! whats her name?


 

I don't have a clue. I purchased it two years ago and didn't wear it. She is synthetic though.


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 21, 2011)

lesedi said:


> Subscribing til I get my wig in the post



^^This here!^^


----------



## andromeda (Nov 21, 2011)

R&B Kim lacefront. 



I purchased it back in April, I cut bangs shortly thereafter and in September I cut it into a sorta angled/tapered bob.
This is how the back/side looked whn I first got it:





The back had started hanging down even more and I wanted to change it up, this is how it looks now




front/side





~~~~~~




I've been scouring the web for longer kinky/curly lacefronts. I would love a wig that looked like a streched 4a/4b apl-bsl braidout, basically I want an afrotextured wig that has less volume and bulk. I would settle for a lacefront similar to outre polly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is Carmen she's synthetic too. I feel self concupiscence too like everybody knows my hair is not this silky. I feel like I have Barbie doll hair on my head.

Overall I hate the wig but I try to spruce it up for the sake of surprise I hope to feel when I see all my hair again.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Nov 21, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Beshe Shelly arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a VERY nice wig!!  It looks like your real hair!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 21, 2011)

So cute! Thx for sharing.


----------



## Sugadoll (Nov 22, 2011)

Sheryl, you look good. I like it


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the Beshe Drew and I love it! It's a lot of hair though, LOL. I really need to thin it out  ALOT but I suck at styling  I wore it straight  out of the bag and got soooo many compliments...mostly from guys  

I'll try to take a pic tomorrow


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's another one for me:

http://image.hairsisters.com/en/Product/20/278/821/INDIAN-REMI-1012_S.jpg


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 23, 2011)

This is all with extensions plus relaxed texture hair. The first video is a sew-in and the second is a wig that I made out of it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U98PCHRzpk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opDvWu20_gM&feature=related

I'm hoping to make another one using kinky curly hair


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 23, 2011)

im so wig confused right now


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's my last one Beverly Johnson Sebina 1B:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qpxwO9BWeU


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Nov 23, 2011)

My favorite wig right now  Estelle by Sensationnel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=148uAT5c_sY


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 23, 2011)

Is this a lace front?



			
				[USER=301843 said:
			
		

> Msmchy[/USER];14698829]My favorite wig right now  Estelle by Sensationnel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=148uAT5c_sY


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 23, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> My favorite wig right now  Estelle by Sensationnel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=148uAT5c_sY



Msmchy
This is very nice!! Where did you get it?? I would love a cheapie wig to wear while i'm detoxing with this clay wash.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep, its a synthie lacefront. I ordered mine from hairsisters but i know some people have had issues with them in the past.

sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohhhh ladies! I spoke to soon on Sensationnel HZ7009. I got it to work for me! Yayyy!







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so happy to see this thread. I was going to put box braids in to give my hair a rest and work on getting my hair thicker. I really like the Beshe Drew, but the Shelly may make me feel less conscience about wearing a wig. This will my first purchase, do you wash them or apply product to them?


----------



## Aireen (Nov 24, 2011)

*CRASHES THREAD* 

Just kidding, I'm just here for the pictures, carry on.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 4, 2011)

I mostly wear phony ponies..haven't ventured into half wigs or wigs yet.  I do two strand twists and then pull them into a pony wherever I want it and then add the pony.  Next time I wear one, I'll take a pic and add it to the gallery

*ETA:  How are ya'll caring for your synthetic wigs?*


----------



## justNikki (Dec 4, 2011)

Bumping for more possible feedback.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought 2 Creta Girls and had them shipped to the UK.  Waste of money for me as they look so fake.  I even took the time to remove every other row of hair and it was still sooo big.

It's hard to get good wigs in the UK - our made brand is Sensationnel.


----------



## princessnad (Dec 4, 2011)

I made this U part wig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





forgive my goofy looking face in the pic


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 4, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I bought 2 Creta Girls and had them shipped to the UK. Waste of money for me as they look so fake. I even took the time to remove every other row of hair and it was still sooo big.
> 
> It's hard to get good wigs in the UK - our made brand is Sensationnel.


 
Bublin I love Creta Girl! It looked so good to me, and the hair matched my texture well. If you feel uncomfortable with how big it is, cut it. I ended up cutting mine after awhile and I liked it even more. Also, play around with it, make it look "old" if you know what I mean. Once it settles, it looks very realistic and not at all wiggy. HTH


----------



## lexxi (Dec 4, 2011)

u part wig


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Dec 4, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Freetress Nia Girl


 I have three of these in different colors I love her. She goes great with every outfit. *in my wendy voice* ''How You Doin Nia?


----------



## justNikki (Dec 5, 2011)

princessnad said:


> I made this U part wig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This looks really natural.  Do you have a tutorial on how to make a u part wig? And you don't look goofy. You look cute (like my little sister).


----------



## justNikki (Dec 5, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> Yep, its a synthie lacefront. I ordered mine from hairsisters but i know some people have had issues with them in the past.
> 
> sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot


 
You look super cute with your wig (and without).  You have a great personality for youtube.


----------



## justNikki (Dec 5, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I have worn La Jay many times and love that wig.
> 
> I am looking at Beshe Drew right now since I've gone over board and have been wearing my hair out since early August. I really need to protective style for a while so I can hit my BSL target.
> 
> ...


 
This looks VERY natural.  LOVE it!


----------



## melisandre (Dec 5, 2011)

I just ordered the Beshe Shelly.  I'm trying to do more protective styling, because I do too much to my own hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm a 3c/4a and this wig does me right everytime. 

Evony by outre









Closeup of blending


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a little intimidated by wigs.  I don't know how to make it look real like the other ladies in the thread.  The wigs I've seen here are super cute.   Phony ponies are easier for me.




This is Joy synthetic pony.  I always wear her when I 2 strand twist my hair.  I pull the twists back into a pony and add Joy.




Sometimes I wear her as a bun, still with twists.

*For the wig experts-
1) How do you care for your synthetic wigs?  
2) How is your hair underneath?  Do you wear a stocking cap?  
3) How do you make it stay?  Do you use pins in addition to the combs?*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 7, 2011)

LOVE THAT  LA JAY WIG


naturalmanenyc said:


> I have worn La Jay many times and love that wig.
> 
> I am looking at Beshe Drew right now since I've gone over board and have been wearing my hair out since early August.  I really need to protective style for a while so I can hit my BSL target.
> 
> ...


----------



## melisandre (Dec 9, 2011)

My Shelly Beshe just came today.  Here is a pic of me trying it on.  There's some frizz, because I fluffed it so that the curls wouldn't be too perfect.

I'm a little nervous about wearing it out, because it's so big to me.  I guess I'll have to get over that quick!  I'm going to try to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Murjani (Dec 9, 2011)

This is my _USUAL_ kinky curly style


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 10, 2011)

I  wore a half wig for a couple of months. It had short spiral curls. Looked great but I have 4c hair so its hard to find something that can blend really well. I just ended up putting a hair band over the front to mask the front of the wig. Worked pretty well I think. I just wish to were more kinkier half wigs over here. They're usually straight or very curly. nothing in between  I've looked on ebay, with no luck apart from lace wigs and novelty afros. Has anyone hot a web link for kinkier half wigs I like Murjani wig. I like that texture


----------



## mmeadows1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## andromeda (Dec 10, 2011)

Murjani said:


> This is my _USUAL_ kinky curly style


Murjani more info please!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2011)

I have had m eye on 2. 

Twirl it From Forever Young






and La Eva (Vanessa Express)


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 10, 2011)

andromeda said:


> R&B Kim lacefront.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where did u purchase this? tia


----------



## Murjani (Dec 10, 2011)

andromeda said:


> Murjani more info please!





andromeda
This is a sew in..I believe this is malaysian kinky curly 16-18in..I tend to alternate between malaysian and chinese klinky curly.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 10, 2011)

aa9746 i got it in a bss on fulton ave in bklyn, ny


----------



## nicole625 (Dec 10, 2011)

I plan on wearing sew ins through the winter. I just don't know how I can take care of my own hair when it will be braided and underneath the sewing cap. Advice will be much appreciated. Tia


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 10, 2011)

nicole625

Lots of ladies water down their products and apply using a color applicator/nozzle tip bottle.  So they still moisturize often and wash/DC every 2-3 weeks or so that way.  

You can try pouring braid spray into a nozzle bottle and using it to moisturize. Then dilute your poo and DC with water (about 70/30) in a nozzle bottle to maintain your hair and to prevent buildup.  GL!


----------



## nicole625 (Dec 11, 2011)

MzSwift, that sounds like a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## orangepeel (Dec 11, 2011)

can someone point me toward a good thread or a fav youtube video for someone who is new to wigs? I ordered a half wig but in all honesty I have no clue what I am doing.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 12, 2011)

bohyme brazilian wave weave...i so wanna revisit this in january, despite the shedding...it was sooooo pretty:








tammy...i had 2 of these...i gave one to my friend and one to my sister and they lasted a long time...even through abuse lol...but i wish she was longer...i had another one from my bss that was similar to tammy but longer...idr the name tho:





i havent really worn wigs that much this year...but last week i was dcing my hair and put a wig over it to go to the store and i still havent done my hair so i've been rocking halleys curls "aaliyah" in miami relaxed...this is a human hair half wig...i won it on twitter...i like her (despite tangling and some shedding) but i wouldnt have paid full price for it:
























the curls on her are actually tighter when you let her airdry, but i like brushing them out, or drying it in 2 braids and then fluffing so its bigger and doesnt tangle as much


----------



## MizzBrit (Dec 13, 2011)

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm a 3c/4a and this wig does me right everytime.
> 
> Evony by outre
> 
> ...




love it...did you do any cutting? when i got evony it cqame it this ugly layered look


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 13, 2011)

Wearing mine for the first time today. It's Vanessa La Apple. I'm a 4B natural.

http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Vanessa-Express-Synthetic-Half-Wig-LA-Apple-p/vsnhwlaapp.htm


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 13, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> bohyme brazilian wave weave...i so wanna revisit this in january, despite the shedding...it was sooooo pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl!  Your wig game is tight!


----------



## melisandre (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is my Drew by Beshe:


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the first full wig that worked for me. It's the vogue crop wig from the bump collection.


----------



## kcbelle925 (Dec 17, 2011)

Love it!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## kcbelle925 (Dec 17, 2011)

blckrose said:


> Here is my Drew by Beshe:



I meant I love this.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Starian (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a transitioning 3c/4a. I find that the Tammy halfwig works really well, everyone thinks it's my hair when I wear it. I especially like that you dont have to leave a lot of hair out in the front. 

I also plan on trying the Vanessa Miko half wig:






And the Freetress Kara Girl:






Both have reviews on Youtube and blogs, especially the Miko. They both look very natural and seem to be a good match for 3b-4a mix textures. Taren did a review on the Miko, and it looks really pretty on her. Both of these look very different out of the package, especially after fluffing and possible tapering.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Dec 18, 2011)

the blonde is indian curls scrunched, braided out, blown out, bantu'd out lol then my lace wig behind the hair line


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Dec 23, 2011)

Very pretty where did u purchase?

the blonde is indian curls scrunched, braided out, blown out, bantu'd out lol then my lace wig behind the hair line[/QUOTE]



Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Kookookiwi (Dec 23, 2011)

You ladies make me want to go dabble with wigs!  I had no idea they could look so natural and beautiful without spending hundreds of dollars.  Yall need to go to my hometown and give a few lessons


----------



## manter26 (Dec 30, 2011)

The only wig I love is my tammy wig. IDK why I let it sit in my closet for over a year...






It's my only wig with texture, maybe that's why I like it so much. I need to find a kinky curly wig I can rotate with this one.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 3, 2012)

I just wanted to share the full wig I wore for New Years this year...... I think it is by motown tresses and it is 4 and 27


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2012)

These are 2 that I've been rockin lately. I have tons more. I'll post more when I wear them.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great wigs!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 14, 2012)

NikkiQ i love your expressions! You are such a pretty lady.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks bajandoc86! I've seen your pics too. You're absolutely gorgeous! I want your smile like NOW lol



Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 14, 2012)

My favorite wigs:

Motown Tress, Bori











Motown Tress, Chi











Sensationnel, hz015


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 14, 2012)

MzSwift...

Thank you! Those are what I was looking for! Nice!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how MzSwift gets all that lush thick hair under those itty bitty wigs


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 14, 2012)

LoL NikkiQ

Girl, it's the itty bitty cornrows underneath


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2012)

^^I need your cornrow skills then b/c my hair is like 1/3 of yours and mine still look a fluffy mess under wigs lol


----------



## MissErikaM (Jan 18, 2012)

manter26 said:


> The only wig I love is my tammy wig. IDK why I let it sit in my closet for over a year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so good on you!! Do you have a lot of problems with shedding/tangling with Tammy? I do but I think I'm just gonna buy another


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 23, 2012)

manter26, is it possible to wear that wig in a bun? I like it but it's a little long for me.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear a full, very short, straight wig, so I've got nothing to contribute. But I am appreciating all of the pics. Thanks for the inspiration, ladies!


----------



## polished07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sundara virgin Indian hair upart wig





Platinumwigs.com indian remy lf wig 






Upset wig Brazilian virgin natural wave straightened


----------



## polished07 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love this thread I'm 1 yr post and still transitioning I want Shelly and Drew they are bomb !


----------



## kryolnapps (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice styles ladies!

Here is mine: full weave Janet Remy Afro Jerry 10"


----------



## manter26 (Jan 23, 2012)

MissErikaM said:


> That looks so good on you!! Do you have a lot of problems with shedding/tangling with Tammy? I do but I think I'm just gonna buy another



MissErikaM There's no shedding really. I was trying not to mess with it because i think textured wigs look better after they age a little. I ended up cowashing it because I put some hairspray on it... I even brushed when wet and lost little hair.



Lafani said:


> manter26, is it possible to wear that wig in a bun? I like it but it's a little long for me.



Lafani
It does have a drawstring, but I cut it out of mine. It might be too much hair to wear as a bun, but using it as a ponytail may work better. If you want to plop it on and tie it up in a bun, that could work...depending on how flat you get your hair underneath.  Even though it looks really full it's actually quite sparse on top. I do a loose side knot if I want it out of the way.  

The wig does seem really long and I hate long hair (the Barbie look isn't for me) but it falls about BSL/MBL on me and I love it. I can't wait until my real hair is that long. I think because the wig is big and long I feel more comfortable wearing it. If anything, you can trim yours a little.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 23, 2012)

what websites do u guys think have nice wigs i need to wig hunt some more


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 23, 2012)

kryolnapps

I love that wig!!

Kerryann
I like to look on Hairsisters b/c they show the wig on a mannequin and there are reviews by real ladies where pics and videos of the wig are posted.  Initially, I had issues ordering from them.  But recently, I've ordered on two separate occasions and have had very good experiences (quick shipping and product quality).  HTH!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 23, 2012)

i tried hairsisters and didnt like what i saw


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^what exactly are you looking for?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jan 23, 2012)

is it absolutely important to wear a wig cap???


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 24, 2012)

Ithacagurl Yes, a wig cap is absolutely necessary because it protects your braided hair underneath the wig and also keeps the hair moisturised throughout the day if you wet it every morning. It also keeps the wig from snagging at your real hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 24, 2012)

I ordered this wig - http://www.hairstopandshop.com/shop/pc/catalog/MARA-FULL-LACE-HH-WIG-2.jpg -  from elevate styles and ebonyline. The cap for both was too small and gave me a headache. Is there any method available to widen/enlarge a tight wig cap. Both combined with overseas shipping cost me..... .....

If there is no way to enlarge a wig cap, is there some particular website where I can order wigs with a large cap. Or maybe custom make an expensive one and call it a day for a year! TIA


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jan 24, 2012)

Lafani   but it causes the wig to slide off no?




Lafani said:


> I ordered this wig - http://www.hairstopandshop.com/shop/pc/catalog/MARA-FULL-LACE-HH-WIG-2.jpg -  from elevate styles and ebonyline. The cap for both was too small and gave me a headache. Is there any method available to widen/enlarge a tight wig cap. Both combined with overseas shipping cost me..... .....
> 
> If there is no way to enlarge a wig cap, is there some particular website where I can order wigs with a large cap. Or maybe custom make an expensive one and call it a day for a year! TIA


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 25, 2012)

Ithacagurl no, it doesn't slide off if the wig fits properly because it has adjustable elastic thingys in it. Additionally, you can pin the wig to your hair which is what I do because I hate those combs. You can use the combs if you like though. If you pin it properly, there is no reason why a wig should be slipping off your head.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 25, 2012)

IA.  I use a men's satin skull cap as a wig cap though.  The nylon ones were too drying.


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok thanks for this thread its funny i always had a half wig hanging on the back of my closet door when i had a perm but have not brought one since i have been natural i have yet to even think about picking up a wig or even going into a wig thread but i am so HAPPY i stopped here.

I actually had a piece that was like the drew and loved it so i went to my regular BBS yesterday to see if they had it and no luck.

I also called harlem hair wigs and although they are located in nyc they are not a retail store.  I will be postponing my trip to try to get some darn qhemet so i can search for a wig tomorrow if i dont find one  later today.

I also like that la jay but thats way to big and if i even thought about taking a pair of scissors to it im almost sure i would end up with a salt and pepper


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 6, 2012)

Bump, I'm thinking about ordering Beshe Drew


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my hair for 2012. cornrows to the back and a wig by Motown Tresses

I'm hoping for full BSL by December 2012.  (I want my hair to look like the Avatar)


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 6, 2012)

My Bohyme Brazilian....I've get this hair every Summer.....since 2007. They are changing the texture so its been a mission to find the old texture. I may just buy 2 or three packs this summer and hope that my hair is this long and full by next Summer.


----------



## formysanity (Feb 6, 2012)

here's my contribution. It's called Mystique by Sleek. It's a synthetic lace front wig


----------



## manter26 (Feb 13, 2012)

I found a sorta kinky curly wig that I liked in my local BSS. They had one that was better match to my hair but it was all out. This was my second choice. It doesn't really look like my texture (my hair is so frizzy) but I think I could fool a few people perhaps.

*removed pic*


Since I haven't been wearing the Tammy wig, my friends keep asking if I cut my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 13, 2012)

I didnt.know this ps would satisfy me.wig for the.first time in life .cool .i will comé back and post à pic.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 13, 2012)

I finally found a wig that works. Pic *HERE*. It was a little shiny at first but I soon fixed that with powder, water and blow-drying. 

This is what I'll be wearing for all of 2012 in brown and black.


----------



## manter26 (Feb 21, 2012)

paging NikkiQ 

I'm looking for some Zooey Deeschanel hair. Chunky, short bangs, thick barrel curls, BSLish. A full wig, human or something that can take some heat. Can you help me please? TIA!


----------



## constance (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered several wigs in different colors:
Kelly by It's a Wig in 1b & 2
Kelly by Outre in 1b & 2
Effy (hair piece) in 2

I'll take some pics when they arrive.


----------



## MinaSinclair (Feb 21, 2012)

iri9109 said:


> bohyme brazilian wave weave...i so wanna revisit this in january, despite the shedding...it was sooooo pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Loving your BBW.  For the shedding you may want to try fabric glue on the wefts before the install.  I almost gave up on my natural baby soft wave for the same reason.  It works wonders.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 21, 2012)

Tammy Half Wig in my siggy


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2012)

manter26 said:


> paging @NikkiQ
> 
> I'm looking for some Zooey Deeschanel hair. Chunky, short bangs, thick barrel curls, BSLish. A full wig, human or something that can take some heat. Can you help me please? TIA!


 
Wow I didn't know I had been called out to help 

Sorry for the delay manter26. I was out of town. Here are a few I found

http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic...tally-instant-weave-hz-a060-g-SHWSTIWH05.html

http://platinumwigs.com/187-soft-yaki-bangs-pw7533

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/wigs/...qual-synthetic-wig-lala/index.php#ProductInfo

http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic-hair-wig-it's-a-wig-danielle-g-IWDANIELLE.html

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/wigs/freetress-equal/freetress-equal-synthetic-wig-ebony/index.php






http://www.voguewigs.com/cowgirl-haute-forever-young-wig.html


----------



## manter26 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much NikkiQ !!! I forgot I asked  I can't remember 1/2 my shopping lists...time for an intervention. I spent my hair budget for this month at Whole Foods but I really want one of these. They all look good...but idk. Decisions, decisions...  I kinda want the one from Platinum Wigs and one of the Hairsisters, egad.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 22, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Wow I didn't know I had been called out to help
> 
> Sorry for the delay manter26. I was out of town. Here are a few I found
> 
> ...



Update: I purchased the Platinum Wigs HH LF from a member on another board. It looked kinda off in her pic but I revamped it and cut the bangs a little. I'm happy!


----------



## RayRayFurious (Mar 22, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Tammy Half Wig in my siggy


 
Just bought Tammy the other day! Can't wait until it comes in


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 22, 2012)

I added a closure to my L-Part extensions plus wig





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Country gal (Apr 4, 2012)

I am thinking of going to weave express and getting a wet and curly weave


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never really been into wigs but I did start wearing one this year so I could take a break from my hair. My sis brought it for me from my local bss for about $20.00. This thread has inspired me I think this winter I will invest in a few nice wigs.


----------



## LadyD (Apr 4, 2012)

keepithealthy said:


> I've never really been into wigs but I did start wearing one this year so I could take a break from my hair. My sis brought it for me from my local bss for about $20.00. This thread has inspired me I think this winter I will invest in a few nice wigs.


 
I love this one and it looks great on you.  Do you know the name of it?


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 4, 2012)

LadyD said:
			
		

> I love this one and it looks great on you.  Do you know the name of it?



I don't know off hand but I think I might still have the package at home.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 4, 2012)

My new baby Molly from its a weavecap got it from hairwigharlem.com very easy breezy and care free


----------



## lbellin (Oct 4, 2012)

I purchased my first wig.  This is my first week wearing it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 4, 2012)

I need to get some so I can have some PS options onhand. Nice wigs ladies.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey ladies! I love your wig choices! They look so natural, I wish I could find a way to rock my natural hair with a wig, but I can't find a wig to match. Outré Vera has been my go to for my entire hair journey.

Here we are



I lover her, but I need to switch it up! I will be back soon with a new style to display.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 15, 2012)

I recently bought AAMH kinky curly but it's a dark brown color. Since I will be leaving some hair out, I will have to dye it. I also intend to seal it, wash and condition before installing. My question is in what order is best to do this, color - wash - condition - seal wefts or in another order? I've done some research but still can't find definitive information. Anyone got any info on this? TIA.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a new wig, La Efrah by Vanessa






More photos are on my blog here: 
http://goingnaturaltransitionington...airstyles/vanessa-wig-la-efrah-express-weave/


----------



## Mahogony7 (Oct 15, 2012)

I wore Drew to work and my boss said it was too big. I cussed her and her boss out right after the words left her mouth. They said if it was my natural hair it would be Ok. I can't wait to wear a big a$$ curly fro to work.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 15, 2012)

Got this in Florida. Love it!
Will be browsing for more looks!


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

Mahogony7 said:


> I wore Drew to work and my boss said it was too big. I cussed her and her boss out right after the words left her mouth. They said if it was my natural hair it would be Ok. I can't wait to wear a big a$$ curly fro to work.


 

I laughed so hard after reading this.  For some reason I could envision this happening.   Or maybe because this morning I was thinking of buying a big a$$ afro wig myself.


----------



## kandake (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm gonna buy one of those La Efrah wigs.  It looks like it could be my hair.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been loving wigs i will try to post pics soon....


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 15, 2012)

^^Please do!

_*pops popcorn*_


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 22, 2012)

My new wig by Vanessa "La Aleka.  It's a little shorter than La Efrah.






More photos are here: http://goingnaturaltransitionington...hairstyles/la-aleka-express-weave-by-vanessa/

I did not see this style on-line, but found it locally.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

Bumping to read later tonight


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 25, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> the blonde is indian curls scrunched, braided out, blown out, bantu'd out lol then my lace wig behind the hair line



SummerSolstice or anyone who knows: Are these actually lace wigs? Sew in? Do you mind sharing the details please?


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 25, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Update: I purchased the Platinum Wigs HH LF from a member on another board. It looked kinda off in her pic but I revamped it and cut the bangs a little. I'm happy!



manter26 Do you still have that wig and like it? I was thinking about ordering it.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Oct 25, 2012)

Incognitus said:


> or anyone who knows: Are these actually lace wigs? Sew in? Do you mind sharing the details please?



Incognitus the black wig was a lace front behind the hairline and i left out my own hair... which was the blonde layer of the bangs. the others were sew ins. the one in my avatar is also a lace front


----------



## manter26 (Oct 25, 2012)

cinnespice said:


> manter26 Do you still have that wig and like it? I was thinking about ordering it.



cinnespice I still have it. I haven't worn any wigs since the start of this year. I'm thinking about wearing it for winter. I got a little crazy trimming the bangs but I still like it. It's relatively thin but it was a good price because I got mine used and it is human hair.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Oct 26, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> I recently bought AAMH kinky curly but it's a dark brown color. Since I will be leaving some hair out, I will have to dye it. I also intend to seal it, wash and condition before installing. My question is in what order is best to do this, color - wash - condition - seal wefts or in another order? I've done some research but still can't find definitive information. Anyone got any info on this? TIA.



msbettyboop it doesn't really matter. i would seal first, let that dry, then color, and then when you wash and condition do a really nice deep condition. theres no definitive information b/c its not that important. When you're coloring your hair, theres never a need to wash it first. And some people like to seal before they color just in case hair comes out of the weft while coloring. But again its not a HUGE deal.


----------



## ManeStreet (Oct 26, 2012)

tammy wig is my absolute favorite wig


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 26, 2012)

Beshe Drew and La Shay half wig.....can I find them at a local beauty supply stores?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 26, 2012)

lesedi said:


> Anyone here tried creta girl?


 
lesedi

Girl, yes! Here's me in Creta....Divafied!  I finger picked her out BIG. I saw someone on YouTube with hers stretched and I almost fell out. :lovedrool: Wearing that thing out has me feeling like a BAWWWWSE!!! 


Oh, and the last two is Motown Tress LG-61 ponytail/half wig. No hair left out with any of these.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 26, 2012)

I am starting to break out my wigs again and I hate them hahahaha..they all just seem too dam big and bulky. I am wearing some Sensationnel one now that I bought earlier this year and I can't remember the name of it. I thinned it out this morning and it still is big. I just wound up pinning it back with a clip. I am going to cut some more off to get it to look more natural. I guess after wearing my natural hair I am use to the length and thickness of my own hair. I bought Model Model Yunessa UPart wig about a month ago that I might wear for the first time this weekend.


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 27, 2012)

NJoy said:


> lesedi
> 
> Girl, yes! Here's me in Creta....Divafied!  I finger picked her out BIG. I saw someone on YouTube with hers stretched and I almost fell out. :lovedrool: Wearing that thing out has me feeling like a BAWWWWSE!!!
> 
> ...



NJoy Wait, no hair left out of the last two either? But how?

SN: I've been gone from the forum for many months....did you BC? And, if so, why?  I remember your hair was lovely.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Incognitus said:


> @NJoy Wait, no hair left out of the last two either? But how?
> 
> SN: I've been gone from the forum for many months....did you BC? And, if so, why? I remember your hair was lovely.


 
Incognitus

In those last two pics, I had my hair in 4 Celie braids underneath the wig. My hair was parted straight down the center and then from ear to ear. The thickness didn't exactly allow my hair to lay flat so, there's some bulk and wave to it. I put the wig on, but starting it back about 2.5 inches. The I just pulled some of the wig hair forward. It just all blended well because of the puffyness of my own hair. If you look close, now that you know, you can see my own hair pulled back.

As for my bc last month, I was doing longterm stretches that just turned into transitioning. At some point, the thickness of my hair was night and day. I wanted that thickness.  I transitioned for 17 months. Here's the link with pics. I's natchal nah! And couldn't be happier. Welcome back, Sis.


----------



## polished07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Trying to debate making my 3/4 wig into a full wig w/bangs or to just sew it on that way I can't get access to my hair ? When I can get to my hair it's bad bc I have hands in hair syndrome lol and I'm liking to give myself a setback I think I'm gonna try to keep my hair in for 6 wks this time we shall see ill post pics later


----------



## felic1 (Oct 27, 2012)

summerSoltice....Now Summer, I have been patient. You are not giving wig names nor where you bought them from. Can you give some more details. I thank you!!!!


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 27, 2012)

*Frisky*

I totally feel ya on the wigs in comparison to your own hair.  It's one of the reasons I choose to wear my short, straight wigs.  It's much more drastic when I unleash my fro.  I can appreciate my hair for what it is, not how much smaller it is in comparison to the wigs I wear. 

When I start wearing longer wigs, I'll probably get straight ones.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 27, 2012)

polished07 said:


> Trying to debate making my 3/4 wig into a full wig w/bangs or to just sew it on that way I can't get access to my hair ? When I can get to my hair it's bad bc I have hands in hair syndrome lol and I'm liking to give myself a setback I think I'm gonna try to keep my hair in for 6 wks this time we shall see ill post pics later



polished07

What kind of cap do you wear under your wig?

I wear a mens satin skull cap and when I take the wig off, I leave it on.I have serious hand-in-fro disease as well.  I only take the cap off to moisturize and seal or to wash/cowash my hair.  It helps me to keep from stroking my hair. I can throw on a headwrap, a hat or bandana if I need to go out.  

Access is one of the best things about rocking wigs.  I can apply any growth aid I may be using and properly wash, DC and moisturize.

HTH!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 27, 2012)

NJoy, I don't want to hijack this thread, so I posted on your BC thread 

SN: Thanks for the welcome back!


----------



## polished07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok I sewed my upart and closure on didnt feel like making a wig maybe next time lets see if I can last 6 weeks? This is a full head no hair left behind type of style lol


----------



## polished07 (Nov 18, 2012)

I want this look but I don't want any hair out for NYE I'm thinking a lace wig but the one I was eyeing can't be dyed and I refuse to pay over a 100 for one help anybody know where I can get this look and dye it red?! Thanks in advance! HHG!


----------



## QTPie (Nov 19, 2012)

polished07 who the vendor of the LF in the second pic?


----------



## polished07 (Nov 19, 2012)

QTPie said:
			
		

> polished07 who the vendor of the LF in the second pic?



It's a Chinese vendor off of Aliexpress.com  there's a couple different ones that sell this wig just put "Bob lace wig" in the search


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2012)

polished07 said:


> I want this look but I don't want any hair out for NYE I'm thinking a lace wig but the one I was eyeing can't be dyed and I refuse to pay over a 100 for one help anybody know where I can get this look and dye it red?! Thanks in advance! HHG!


 

polished07 how about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAWN-EQUAL-...tensions&var=600033735379&hash=item46003de2c7


http://platinumwigs.com/1104-audrey-syn2451-unstyled


----------



## MsLauren (Nov 19, 2012)

Lady_q_tee DETAILS!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 19, 2012)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Beshe Shelly arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm late to the party, but Shelly is beautiful, I am going to get one! I hope I can find it in 1b/33


----------



## polished07 (Nov 19, 2012)

NikkiQ thanks Hun! I love the platinum wigs one Im going to email them and see if they have it in human hair that can be dyed! Thanks!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 19, 2012)

NJoy said:


> lesedi
> 
> Girl, yes! Here's me in Creta....Divafied!  I finger picked her out BIG. I saw someone on YouTube with hers stretched and I almost fell out. :lovedrool: Wearing that thing out has me feeling like a BAWWWWSE!!!
> 
> ...



Super pretty!! So becoming of you!


----------



## Haymarket (Nov 19, 2012)

IDK if it has been mentioned but currently I am wearing BestLaceWigs.com SW033 (Diana Ross). I had to cut her down because she is just too much hair





I love her... I will try to wear her for a couple of months; she is a serious investment... I alternate between her and my straight unit when I want to change it up. People do not know unless I tell them.





I am taller than them all because I decided to wear 6 inch heels


----------



## polished07 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's taking everything in me not to take this install off! Omg trying to make it 2 more weeks but my hair want to breathe!


----------



## kimpaur (Mar 30, 2013)

bumping for us Natural ladies


----------



## daviine (Mar 30, 2013)

Subscribing!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for this. I really want a wig but I want something short and curly. 

I bought one that I will probably wear today. I will try to take pictures.


----------



## polished07 (Mar 31, 2013)

Been rocking my kinky straight lace wig! Still in love this is exactly how I want to wear my hair once it grows to my goal of MBL so it's great for helping me visualize my growth


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm dying to get the Diana Ross wig and will do so when I get the funds together. Looks like she will perfectly match my twistouts.  I believe Taryn has worn and reviewed her too! All other reviews agree, you really gotta cut it down. Looks gorgeous on you! 


Haymarket said:


> IDK if it has been mentioned but currently I am wearing BestLaceWigs.com SW033 (Diana Ross). I had to cut her down because she is just too much hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 31, 2013)

polished07
Haymarket

How are you ladies applying your lace wigs? The traditional glue method, or.....???


----------



## polished07 (Mar 31, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> polished07
> Haymarket
> 
> How are you ladies applying your lace wigs? The traditional glue method, or.....???



Hey Hun I use the elastic band method to keep in place and I sewed combs at the ears and back that I ordered off alibaba.com that's its smooth my edges and call it a day


----------



## Haymarket (Apr 3, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> @polished07
> @Haymarket
> 
> How are you ladies applying your lace wigs? The traditional glue method, or.....???



I make a braid in the front and back and I sew my wigs down with black thread. I do this two weeks at a time, otherwise, I bobby pin the sides.


----------



## Incognitus (Apr 3, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Hey Hun I use the elastic band method to keep in place and I sewed combs at the ears and back that I ordered off alibaba.com that's its smooth my edges and call it a day



polished07 Do you happen to have a YT video you used to do the elastic band method? I'm afraid to ruin my lace wig. 



Haymarket said:


> I make a braid in the front and back and I sew my wigs down with black thread. I do this two weeks at a time, otherwise, I bobby pin the sides.



Clever idea!


----------



## Newman92 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's a wig I made myself a couple days ago very easy and I'm in love with it


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 5, 2013)

Any naturals weaving lately? If so, how are you nursing your leave-out?


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 5, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Been rocking my kinky straight lace wig! Still in love this is exactly how I want to wear my hair once it grows to my goal of MBL so it's great for helping me visualize my growth



polished07...what wig is this? TIA


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm considering buying the mommy wig but the cap looks so small from YouTube videos. Anyone tried this wig before?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nemi95 (Aug 6, 2013)

I know nothing about a wig, but I want one. I'm about 16 month into my transition. I'm about 1.5" away from BSL in the back and full APL in the front. I've never had a weave or a wig. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 23, 2013)

Half wig from Outre; it turned out to not be as full as the picture shows but it still worked well with blending with my coarse natural hair.  When I band my hair at night, I throw this baby on in the morning for work and I'm out! My only concern is that I'm nursing my edges back to health, so I dont want to use the half wigs too often. Other than that, It's a keeper.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking good ladies!


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 3, 2014)

I need to revisit this thread for some inexpensive wig ideas for my natural hair.


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello all!

My interest in wigs has been piqued! Though there are so many beautiful styles available, i have a specific style i would love to wear! The style is the end product of the video link. I want to know if there is a human hair wig maker that would be able to cut a wig into this style for me. Please let me know if the link won't work! Jace beauty has recommended a New York stylist who I am looking at however I don't live in New York I live on the east coast but not in New York so I'm not sure how that relationship with work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au2Pki7j9RM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kandake (Feb 26, 2014)

Anybody know of a wig similar to Vanessa Collection La Efrah.  I always have to order it.  I'm trying to find something that might be at my local bss.


----------

